# Clear out - various



## drivebybaptism (Dec 12, 2008)

Doing a spring clean. Would like to get rid of some models I haven't touched in a while as I want to get some Dark Eldar stuff.

This means pending
This means gone

*Tau*
Bought this army a while ago off of someone on another fourm. Some of the XV8 suits are damaged but they were like that when I got them. Also I have a huge box of bits and the current codex plus the one before it. All of these are built, with the exception of the XV9 suit and vary from fully painted to bare plastic.

I'm willing to split

24 Firewarriors
27 Kroot
1 shaper
5 XV8 Battlesuits - 2 Damaged
1 XV88 Broadside
1XV88-2 Broadside (forgeworld) built
1XV9 unbuilt
6 Pathfinders including Shas-ui
13 gun drones


*Nids*
1 zoanthrope -painted assembled
1 Hive guard BNIB
1 Hive guard built and undercoated

*Misc*
OOP minataur & great weapon BNIB
OOP Chaos Ogre Mutant
OOP Lizardman Terradon rider BNIB x 2
Valten on horse
2006 Games Day mini - Dwarf demon slayer on demon head.

*Orks*
5 StormBoyz painted assembled
Zagstruck unbuilt out of blister
19 AOBR boyz
22 Choppa and shoota Boyz painted assembled


*LORT*
Theoden on foot and mounted - Open blister but untouched
Sam and Bill the pony - Open blister but untouched
Army of the dead banner bearer
Morgal Stalkers x 6
18 riders of Rohan various levels of painted assembled
48 warriors of Rohand various levels of painted assembled

*Codexs*
Tau
Orks (40k)
Nids
Dark Elves

£10 each
I've tried to keep everything in good nic but wear and tear happens. Looking mainly for £££ but open to offers of trade for the following if you have them:

BFG Eldar fleet
IoB skaven
Skaven screaming bell


PM or leave a message with offers.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

How much you looking for; for the Hive Guards (Maybe the Zoan)?


----------



## drivebybaptism (Dec 12, 2008)

For all 3: £20-25 inc p + p?

I'm open to offers and the like on everything btw.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Yeah i'm good for that; I'll have to wait a week, maybe 2 -

Don't set them aside for me; if you get a better offer dw about me; But when I get a chance, I'll take 'em off your hands.


----------



## drivebybaptism (Dec 12, 2008)

No worries mate. PM once you get the money.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

I have the money; I just have to allocate it weekly.

Yes, it's as lame as it sounds. :biggrin: - In the meantime; any pictures of them?


----------



## drivebybaptism (Dec 12, 2008)

I know that felling bud.

Sure, give me a day or so. Only have an Iphone so pics wont be the best.


----------



## drivebybaptism (Dec 12, 2008)

Updated list


----------



## drivebybaptism (Dec 12, 2008)

Updated list.


----------



## drivebybaptism (Dec 12, 2008)

Updated list.


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

*valten*

how much for valten inc postage?


----------



## drivebybaptism (Dec 12, 2008)

£5.50 and its yours


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

is it the one with the golden armour?


----------



## drivebybaptism (Dec 12, 2008)

Not to be "that guy" but the thing is silver dude. I didnt even know about this model until games day 09 when I randomly picked him up. As far as I can tell he is on the gw website.


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

is it this one m8?
http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA..._99110202199_ColValtenExaltedMain_873x627.jpg


----------



## drivebybaptism (Dec 12, 2008)

Sorry no, it's this one: http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod1130381&rootCatGameStyle=


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

im ok then m8,that one is the only one i really like


----------



## drivebybaptism (Dec 12, 2008)

Going to bump this.


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

how much for the 24 fire warriors and the 5 crisis suits? give me price for ea please

oh oh oh and the two forgeworld things the broadside and the battlesuit


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I'd like a price for the Kroot, and info please?

(Painted/bases/assembled, etc?)

Not interested in the Shaper, but if you don't think you'll shift it otherwise I could pay like a pound more for it. lol


----------



## drivebybaptism (Dec 12, 2008)

Kroot - all assembled with some (around 12 or so) undercoated black and based. Others just plan plastic.

Tau and suit - say £35-40 posted. Open to offers.


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

£40 for everything i ask for? if so sign me up i want it! :training: :king:


----------



## drivebybaptism (Dec 12, 2008)

Ah no sorry bud. That's 40 not including the forge world stuff, £60 with.


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

how much for the

battlesuit x 5 (whats the damage)

the unbuilt forgeworld crisis suit


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

You didn't give me a quote for the Kroot. :wink:


----------



## drivebybaptism (Dec 12, 2008)

Ah sorry, Kroot: £20 posted and I'll throw in shaper and two hounds that are missing two legs (it's how I got them)

Suits: £40 posted including all the bits (includes commander weapons and farseer upgrades) one suit has a big hole in the middle and shoulder sockets removed. I think tue guy tried to turn one into an objective marker. A little TLC and he'll be back to normal. Nothing isnt totally minced that it can't be fixed


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks, sorry, forgot to reply, lol.

I am moving house on Friday, so things are a little bit 'aargh'. If you still have them next Wednesday, I shall hit you up for details...Paypal ok?

Feel free to sell them before that if an offer is made - I have no desperate need.


----------



## drivebybaptism (Dec 12, 2008)

No problem mate. I know the feeling. 

I'll pm you my paypal in a day or so. 

Daddan: £65 and you can have the rest of my tau. Everything. Interested?


----------



## drivebybaptism (Dec 12, 2008)

First person to offer £65 can get the rest of my tau. For international shipping I'll need to add extra once I find out the cost


----------



## drivebybaptism (Dec 12, 2008)

After Blood Angel stuff. If your up for a trade let me know.


----------



## Commander Tiberius (Sep 6, 2010)

How much would you like for your Tau?


----------



## drivebybaptism (Dec 12, 2008)

£60 plus p & p seems fair. Open to offers though.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Which variations of 1XV88-2 Broadside and 1XV9 are they? and what are the Xv8's armed with? Is there any way that I can get pics? 

And I am really interested in these.


----------



## drivebybaptism (Dec 12, 2008)

XV88-2










xv9 is the first vartion that came out









suits









I also have all the other weapons still in a bits box. So you could take off the missile launchers and arm your own. Plus commander weapons/upgrades and farseer stuff.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

I thought you had five crisis suits?


----------



## drivebybaptism (Dec 12, 2008)

There is - but two are damaged. Both by the previous owner.

Here is a link to my photobucket with all of the pics

http://s678.photobucket.com/albums/vv150/Sean_Art/Tau/


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

The damaged one thats just broken at the ankles I could prob fix, but the other one...... haha

How much would you want for all the suits except for the really bad one?


----------



## drivebybaptism (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah - a quick pinning and they would be fine. I've just been lazy and lost all interest.

£40 + p & p will net you them plus all of the spare weapons/upgrades/commander upgrades/farseer stuff

Hell I'll even chuck in the borked one so you can make an objective marker or something with him.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Ok, ill take them. But that's 40 British pounds right? So that's like 65 us dollars I think. Ill pm youabout the details.


----------



## Pearlay (Nov 26, 2009)

Yeh which Codexes do you have, those 4th 5th Newest Dark Eldar ?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Whats the price on the GD 2006 models and is it open (looking for an non collector aka opened one) to paint?


----------

